# Some talk me down, I can't believe I did this!



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

I am the queen of thrift shops, as I have a very limited income, but this weekend I did something totally out of character. I believe I was possessed by the ghost of Elizabeth Zimmermann.

My knitting has been mostly charity knitting for Pine Ridge Reservation, and I get the yarn for my hats mostly at thrift shops or on sale. I am a jewelry artist, and this weekend I did a show in Lake Geneva. What's across from me, but a woman spinning, and next to her, a booth from a wonderful yarn shop, Studio S in Delavan, Wisconsin. I mean, yarn so gorgeous you want to just rip off your clothes and roll around in it naked!

After seeing and hearing about the surprise baby sweater here, I asked the shop owner about it. The lady spinning next to her heard me and said "you're standing right under one, and I knitted it" I was enchanted by this little treasure, and both women assured me it wasn't hard and I could have all the help I needed. Soooo, there I was, all revved up, amid all this yarn. My sisters kids have finally started popping out babies, one is two, another coming in October and another in December. I love the folk art style you can get with this sweater, and that it can be great for a boy or a girl. The one I saw was in variations of light to dark denim blues with a shot of earth tones. When she said, any one skein from this basket of yarn will make this sweater, I pawed through, trying to decide from all the great colors. The skein I picked? $24.00! Now I wouldn't make a special gift from cheap scratchy yarn, but $24.00? Not at all like my cheapskate self. By the way, I love the yarn, but have refrained from rubbing it against my naked body.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Why refrain? Go for it (but keep it to yourself!) LOL


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

glassgoddess said:


> I am the queen of thrift shops, as I have a very limited income, but this weekend I did something totally out of character. I believe I was possessed by the ghost of Elizabeth Zimmermann.
> 
> My knitting has been mostly charity knitting for Pine Ridge Reservation, and I get the yarn for my hats mostly at thrift shops or on sale. I am a jewelry artist, and this weekend I did a show in Lake Geneva. What's across from me, but a woman spinning, and next to her, a booth from a wonderful yarn shop, Studio S in Delavan, Wisconsin. I mean, yarn so gorgeous you want to just rip off your clothes and roll around in it naked!
> 
> After seeing and hearing about the surprise baby sweater here, I asked the shop owner about it. The lady spinning next to her heard me and said "you're standing right under one, and I knitted it" I was enchanted by this little treasure, and both women assured me it wasn't hard and I could have all the help I needed. Soooo, there I was, all revved up, amid all this yarn. My sisters kids have finally started popping out babies, one is two, another coming in October and another in December. I love the folk art style you can get with this sweater, and that it can be great for a boy or a girl. The one I saw was in variations of light to dark denim blues with a shot of earth tones. When she said, any one skein from this basket of yarn will make this sweater, I pawed through, trying to decide from all the great colors. The skein I picked? $24.00! Now I wouldn't make a special gift from cheap scratchy yarn, but $24.00? Not at all like my cheapskate self. By the way, I love the yarn, but have refrained from rubbing it against my naked body.


Enjoy the luxury of your special yarn! :thumbup: I also do mostly charity knitting with less expensive yarns but once in a while I indulge and it's great. Sometimes we need to treat ourselves even if the end product is going somewhere else.  :wink:


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

This special niece will appreciate it. As for the cost of one skein?
Well, as they say, "What happens in knitting paradise, stays in knitting paradise"


----------



## dawn4knit (Jul 25, 2011)

Since I have discovered really quality yarns and have had the feel of them fly thru my needles, (especially alpaca)I can't seem to go back to being practical. Knitting has become a very expensive hobby but my friends have some priceless hand knitted items. (I only give to those how admire my work as I don't want my efforts to go to anyone who doesn't appreciate them)


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Enjoy knitting the BSB. I am almost through knitting my first ASJ, using my own homespun wool, dyed in various shades of blue, with a red dash. The yarn is fine, about 19 wpi, so it seems as if I have been knitting for ages, actually nearly four weeks. It is hard to make sense of the garment until you have knitted quite a few inches and then you can get your head around it and determine what goes where.
I have knitted a circular shawl for a baby, 65 inch diam, (I nearly said 'a circular baby shawl', but then I cannot visualise a circular baby, a cot blanket, 45 inch sq, a triangle shawl 60 inches across 50 inches down, and 7 enterlac head bands and a vest for a teenage boy, allfor charity this year, and it is still August. The ASJ is for me.


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

haha.. i love going into yarn stores and feeling all the different yarns. so i know what you mean. since i am new to knitting paradise, can you tell me more about this baby sweater? where i can find the pattern. you have me wondering about it. thanks


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh! Go ahead!! And send pictures!!! Then we really will know if "big brother" is watching our posts! Dare you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Great, now every time I go into a LYS and fondle the yarn, I will have images of naked yarn rolling in my head! :lol:


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

Evilknit, do a search at the top of our page for Surprise Baby Sweater, (SBS to the experienced knitters here) You can also google and find some. It is knit in one crazy looking piece with just a little bit of seaming, and it's just knit stitch on each side, creating a very textured garter stitch. It's really great for showing off contrasting colors and has a whole different look if you do it in striping or variegated yarn. It's an Elizabeth Zimmerman pattern.


----------



## lifetime crochet (May 5, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Why refrain? Go for it (but keep it to yourself!) LOL


i love texture... especially soft. but shhhhhhh dont tell!!!!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Lucky, Lucky baby! I love that sweater and have NEVER attempted it! What am I waiting for? don't know, but you've inspired me!
Thanks


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

evilknit said:


> .... since i am new to knitting paradise, can you tell me more about this baby sweater? where i can find the pattern. you have me wondering about it. thanks


http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm

Scroll down to near the bottom of the page


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

thank you for everyone who headed me in the right direction to get this pattern, can hardly wait for it to arrive. already thinking of colors


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's called a treat, you work hard, shop thriftily 97% of the time, you deserve to get something special you fall in love with, it's not like you bought 3or 4 skeins. lol...Yes, I've done that. lol. not good, but fun. Anyway, I digress, make what feels good, and just request that it be either kept as a keepsake to pass on to said neice/nefew's baby or that it be kept in the family, or someone extra special if it is passed on out of the family after out grown. 
That's what I do and family is usually very reseptive of the suggestion.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The Abbey, Road America, The Playboy Club, Lake Delavan, first college love, water skiing..... Ahhh, the memories of of Lake Geneva... But I digress....

You are an artist, you supported another artist... you will have an heirloom quality garment, the joy of knitting with a special yarn, the surprise of watching the jacket's colors unfold, a wonderful gift and title of "Aunt of the Year. I'd call that a bargain for $24. * ENJOY*


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

I've really enjoyed all the comments, but please don't think I'm feeling guilty. Surprised, and a little in shock, but guilt, no. I think of this yarn as the Godiva of yarns. I'm headed to explore the shop now and get the pattern. It's on a country road out in the boonies and there's supposed to be another shop on the same road. I'll be back in hours......


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

it is so fun to explore new yarn shops. my friend introduced me to a shop in town, i didnt know was there. we are a really small town but the name didnt trigger yarn in my brain, but have been back twice now. usually have to go over the border for yarn, which i will continue to do cuz it is so much fun to look at the different yarns in different shops. i have bought some expensive yarn but never regreted it. i like the less expensive yarn too. just depends on what i am knitting. sometime i will pick out yarn for something and it just wont work right, figure the yarn has different ideas for me to use it for! enjoy your yarn!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

I think a treat to yourself is well-deserved!

Nice story, too; thanks for sharing it!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~


glassgoddess said:


> I am the queen of thrift shops, as I have a very limited income, but this weekend I did something totally out of character. I believe I was possessed by the ghost of Elizabeth Zimmermann.
> 
> My knitting has been mostly charity knitting for Pine Ridge Reservation, and I get the yarn for my hats mostly at thrift shops or on sale. I am a jewelry artist, and this weekend I did a show in Lake Geneva. What's across from me, but a woman spinning, and next to her, a booth from a wonderful yarn shop, Studio S in Delavan, Wisconsin. I mean, yarn so gorgeous you want to just rip off your clothes and roll around in it naked!
> 
> After seeing and hearing about the surprise baby sweater here, I asked the shop owner about it. The lady spinning next to her heard me and said "you're standing right under one, and I knitted it" I was enchanted by this little treasure, and both women assured me it wasn't hard and I could have all the help I needed. Soooo, there I was, all revved up, amid all this yarn. My sisters kids have finally started popping out babies, one is two, another coming in October and another in December. I love the folk art style you can get with this sweater, and that it can be great for a boy or a girl. The one I saw was in variations of light to dark denim blues with a shot of earth tones. When she said, any one skein from this basket of yarn will make this sweater, I pawed through, trying to decide from all the great colors. The skein I picked? $24.00! Now I wouldn't make a special gift from cheap scratchy yarn, but $24.00? Not at all like my cheapskate self. By the way, I love the yarn, but have refrained from rubbing it against my naked body.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

sometimes we just have to treat and suprise ourselves with a splurge. i like the suggestion of asking the garment be kept in the family, we actually have a few of those in my family as well. so enjoy knitting with that wonderful yarn and look forward to giving the finished product to someone who will appreciate it. Have fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good for you....you'll enjoy working with the yarn and the sweater will be just that more precious.

You're in a beautiful part of our country -- and so full of craftsmen (women0 that I'm sure you'll have many other temptations.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

evilknit said:


> since i am new to knitting paradise, can you tell me more about this baby sweater? where i can find the pattern. you have me wondering about it. thanks


 It's proper name is Baby Surprise Jacket, aka bsj.
There has already been plenty of talk about it on this forum. Check out some of the topics here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=bsj&u=&s=0


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Can't get the image of someone rolling around naked in wool out of my head. I'll never look at wool the same ever again! Just need enough to do it for myself (and I'm not exactly small!) Do you think my husband would like to do it too?


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

What about knitting something for yourself as a reminder that you are special. I love the image of liking yarn so much as to want to throw clothes off!!!! A cowl can surround you with the beauty and artistic work of the people who spun and dyed the yarn
I knitted with very special yarn for a bub and the new mum not knowing what it took time wise and money wise threw it in a hot washing machine....... she told me she preferred less hand made stuff.... ouch!!!! Yes it was fairisle and quite complex. 
Create something for yourself and wear it like a badge to convert the world that hand knitted items are CHIC!!!!!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

aBSOLUTELY GO FOR IT, JUST GET YOUR STASH OUT... IF YOU DO IT THEN SO WILL I .......


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> Can't get the image of someone rolling around naked in wool out of my head. I'll never look at wool the same ever again! Just need enough to do it for myself (and I'm not exactly small!) Do you think my husband would like to do it too?


Oh I can. Picture the shearing shed, the shearer has just finished shearing my 80 sheep. The smell of wool, lanolin, sheep and the sight of all that beautiful fleece awaiting the arrival of the wool buyer - but not before I select a couple of fleece for myself. I still love the smell of sheep, even at the Royal Agricultural Show and when the triple deck trucks of sheep go flying down the Roe Highway. I think wool is heaven, especially raw wool.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> Can't get the image of someone rolling around naked in wool out of my head. I'll never look at wool the same ever again! Just need enough to do it for myself (and I'm not exactly small!) Do you think my husband would like to do it too?


Here's a related story: Found a treasure of a dozen or so huge skeins of gorgeous 100% wool in a thrift shop. 
Bought it even though I've always reacted badly to real wool. 
Knit it into an enormous shawl ... for myself. 
I was surprised that I hadn't reacted while knitting it. To verify that I indeed was not allergic to it, I showered, got dry, wrapped it all around me, and went to sleep for the night.

OK. So, I didn't roll around in balls of yarn, but I did roll around naked in a lot of (knitted up) wool.

Result: It turns out that some women who've spent their adult lives allergic to sheep's wool, ... lose the allergy with menopause!! Yay! At last, I can use and even WEAR 'the good stuff'!! :thumbup:


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

It is nice to use some nice wool. Have been going through my stash of wool and found one that I really like. May have to weaken and buy the pattern for the ASJ. Have been looking at this, you have all inspired me.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

You are awesome. I am from Perth and your comment triggered me spinning fleece 30 or so years ago and I do get the scent and feel, even after all this time. Knitted my babies garments of natural fleece when I lived in Cockatoo Vic for the chilly winters.You are a lucky woman to have fleece at hand!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Just keep picturing that special baby you're knitting for, and you won't feel quite so guilty for spending that much money. Enjoy the knitting and make sure you get a picture of the baby wearing the sweater!


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

glassgoddess said:


> I am the queen of thrift shops, as I have a very limited income, but this weekend I did something totally out of character. I believe I was possessed by the ghost of Elizabeth Zimmermann.
> 
> My knitting has been mostly charity knitting for Pine Ridge Reservation, and I get the yarn for my hats mostly at thrift shops or on sale. I am a jewelry artist, and this weekend I did a show in Lake Geneva. What's across from me, but a woman spinning, and next to her, a booth from a wonderful yarn shop, Studio S in Delavan, Wisconsin. I mean, yarn so gorgeous you want to just rip off your clothes and roll around in it naked!
> 
> After seeing and hearing about the surprise baby sweater here, I asked the shop owner about it. The lady spinning next to her heard me and said "you're standing right under one, and I knitted it" I was enchanted by this little treasure, and both women assured me it wasn't hard and I could have all the help I needed. Soooo, there I was, all revved up, amid all this yarn. My sisters kids have finally started popping out babies, one is two, another coming in October and another in December. I love the folk art style you can get with this sweater, and that it can be great for a boy or a girl. The one I saw was in variations of light to dark denim blues with a shot of earth tones. When she said, any one skein from this basket of yarn will make this sweater, I pawed through, trying to decide from all the great colors. The skein I picked? $24.00! Now I wouldn't make a special gift from cheap scratchy yarn, but $24.00? Not at all like my cheapskate self. By the way, I love the yarn, but have refrained from rubbing it against my naked body.


 :lol: :lol: The first email I read at 6AM today and I was crackin' up!!!! I get hung up on nothing but charity knitting, and I too just buy stuff on sale. I stick with the "old stand-by" yarn, and never take a challenge, so I know how you feel! I made a little baby sweater camping with my Sister about 2 wks ago, and I was flyin'!! Didn't have to sew sleeves on it, just did it straight stitch, and I was so impressed with myself! I may just have to order this pattern, which is ALSO something I never do!!!! You go girl!!!! And let us know how that rubbing thing goes!! :lol: :shock:


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Dear Glassgoddess, You are a riot and now after reading your descriptions, I begin the day with a big smile on my face, thanks. 

I too know the urge to roll in soft yarn naked LOL


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been alleric to wool and lanolin my whole life and I sit here itching just thinking about it! If I pick up a skein of real wool my hands immediately start to itch.


Jessica-Jean said:


> fibrefriend said:
> 
> 
> > Can't get the image of someone rolling around naked in wool out of my head. I'll never look at wool the same ever again! Just need enough to do it for myself (and I'm not exactly small!) Do you think my husband would like to do it too?
> ...


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL, I'm only human. Thanks so much for starting our day with pure, raw pleasure.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> fibrefriend said:
> 
> 
> > Can't get the image of someone rolling around naked in wool out of my head. I'll never look at wool the same ever again! Just need enough to do it for myself (and I'm not exactly small!) Do you think my husband would like to do it too?
> ...


LOL!! :lol:

As a menopausal woman myself, I find this hilarious!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Glassgoddess - I think of the $24 this way:

You probably cannot buy anything as nice as a handmade sweater for this baby for less than $24. Even factoring in an hourly rate for knitting it (which doesn't take very long, being a baby sweater ...) it's still a bargain!

Enjoy yourself! I went to my first sheep and wool festival this past May in MD and got blown away. I think I felt every skein and hank of yarn, and ooh'd and ahh'd over all the hand-dyed ready-to-be-spun wool. I ended up buying a lot of hand painted yarn to use for a colleague's wedding gift (table runner, placemats, coasters and napkin rings) and even though it cost a lot of $$ I loved working with it! Such a pleasure using the "good stuff"!!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

My only suggestion is if its a pattern you're completely unfamiliar with - make it once with the "cheap" yarn before tackling it with your "special" yarn. It could avoid a costly mistake. Good luck and have fun, I for one would love to see a picture of the special completed sweater.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful weekend...the cost of the yarn is a bit much but what the heck ya only live once. As for enjoying the yarn oh go ahead and enjoy it fully. We won't tell.


----------



## knittingnell (Aug 8, 2011)

Be careful!! The Baby Surprise Jacket is very addictive. Once you start knitting them you can't stop. Love them!!! I would love to try knitting one in some expensive yarn. Enjoy every minute of it!!!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lyne said:


> Enjoy knitting the BSB. I am almost through knitting my first ASJ, using my own homespun wool, dyed in various shades of blue, with a red dash. The yarn is fine, about 19 wpi, so it seems as if I have been knitting for ages, actually nearly four weeks. It is hard to make sense of the garment until you have knitted quite a few inches and then you can get your head around it and determine what goes where.
> I have knitted a circular shawl for a baby, 65 inch diam, (I nearly said 'a circular baby shawl', but then I cannot visualise a circular baby, a cot blanket, 45 inch sq, a triangle shawl 60 inches across 50 inches down, and 7 enterlac head bands and a vest for a teenage boy, allfor charity this year, and it is still August. The ASJ is for me.


I am so enviopus! If i were younger and had not already knit my way to a bad right shoulder and arthritic hands....and I thought my marriage would survive another addictive craft...I'd get into spinning and dying and just go realllllly nuts! Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Think how good tht is for your psyche! 
Like an old shampoo ad said"I'm worth it." Joan 8060


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

OK - What am I doing wrong with Ravelry! I am trying to get the Baby Surpise Jacket and I went ot Ravelry. I found the BSJ and when I click on "written pattern" I get bumped to a list of written patterns. I click on the BSJ picture and I just get into a "loop". I feel like it's "Groundhog Day" (movie). How do I get the pattern? For some reason I always have trouble with Ravelry. I can seem to navigate my way through other ssites but not Ravelry! Must be doing something wrong. Thanks for your help you smart people!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I love your description glassgoddess! Rolling around in yarn naked. I guess when you factor she had to clean the wool, spin it and dye it $24.00 is not so bad, and if you make a sweater from just one skein, thats great. Sometimes its nice to treat yourself to beautiful yarn to work with. Enjoy it! Thanks for the chuckle! Happy knitting.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Well ladies you all have done it agian, every morning I check out KP and almost every morning I start the day with a smile and some really fun thoughts. Once again you all have gone beyond my expectations. However I am really stuck on simply soft by Caron I guess one of these days I will have to bite the bullet and by a more expensive yarn just so I can experiance what you all are talking about. Thank you all again for starting my day on such a positive note!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

could you please post a picture when your done? I'd love to see the pattern and how the yarn knit up. Thanks


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

I can understand your getting caught up in the moment but what a wonderful thing to end up with. And no one knows what the cost was unless you tell. Have fun with your new purchase!!!!
The surprise baby sweater? I missed something!!! Is it a one piece top down FREE pattern someplace? I have yet another leaf yolk sweater made( total 4 in a month + 2 bonnets) trying to get the size just right to go with the white dress I posted a few weeks ago. I do like the Stocking Stitch with the sweater best, thanks to the person that posted that change to the pattern!!!


----------



## Abbie-Emmie (Feb 3, 2011)

Life is way too short to buy bad yarn ! Enjoy it ! :-D


----------



## steff (Apr 12, 2011)

My first foray back into the knitting world after about a 24 year absence was on the baby surprise jacket. It was a challenge for me but I finished it and the baby wore it! About your yarn.... ENJOY IT!! My thought is if you are going to put your time into something then use quality materials. Than being said, choose your recipients of the special stuff and save the cheaper stuff for those who either won't notice, won't care, or you don't like. Lol. Just kidding. Enjoy.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

All those sweaters are beautiful! Maybe someday!!


Knitnstitchsue said:


> evilknit said:
> 
> 
> > .... since i am new to knitting paradise, can you tell me more about this baby sweater? where i can find the pattern. you have me wondering about it. thanks
> ...


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I found the pattern on the schoolhousepress.com site and also ravelry, but it's not FREE!


----------



## littledebbie54 (Aug 17, 2011)

Great story! I went into my first yarn store the other day and it took me two hours to get out of there lol!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I love this baby sweater and hope that you find it as easy to make as I did - can't wait to make the adult size for myself but have about 25 Christmas presents that I need to make first. Enjoy the beautiful yarn that you bought; once in awhile we all have to go a little overboard and that's nothing to be sorry for.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree with this suggestion too; make yourself a beautiful cowl or nice scarf and you'll enjoy this yarn for years to come.


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Abbie-Emmie said:


> Life is way too short to buy bad yarn ! Enjoy it ! :-D


This is how I feel about yarn also. Before I became "addicted" to knitting, I bought some yarn. Well, list of it becAuse it was on sale. That yarn is about to be donated to the senior center be ause I want to buy particular yarns for particular projects. And I haven't met a true yarn lover that doesn't enjoy feeling each skein or Hank. I personally have to rub the skein on my face to see if it meets my softness test. I would rub it on my body in the store if that wasn't considered in poor taste.

Enjoy the special yarns, make yourself something with it.


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

My sister worked at the Pine Ridge reservation. Small world. I made baby afghans for her to give to newborns (she is a midwife). The poverty level there is appalling. Happy to hear that someone else donates to their cause.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

You have to have a little fling once in a while.


----------



## smoke (Mar 23, 2011)

hi could please tell me more about the baby sweater? thanks


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Not many people in this world can enjoy a "luxury" experience for just $24!!!

The world will not stop spinning (no pun intended) because you enjoyed this guilty little pleasure. I am SO sure you totally deserved it!!! And now you will pass on the joy of your moment to a little person who will stay warm because of you.

Now---what is there to feel GUILTY about?????
 :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=b18&d_id=25&lang=us This FREE pattern is for a sweater very similar to the BSJ. I haven't tried it yet, but it's my next "To Do"


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

smoke said:


> hi could please tell me more about the baby sweater? thanks


Elizabeth Zimmermann designed this in 1968, and it is published in her 'opinionated knitter', obtainable from school house press, and also I believe as a downloadable, pay for pattern. Google baby surprise jacket. Amazon may also have the book. Also in her 'knitting workshop' An interesting lady and her knitting books are a good read, not just a knitting pattern book. Google Elizabeth Zimmermann.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Sue H said:


> I found the pattern on the schoolhousepress.com site and also ravelry, but it's not FREE!


But Elizabeth Zimmermann's books are a great read.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

CKcrochetknit said:


> I can understand your getting caught up in the moment but what a wonderful thing to end up with. And no one knows what the cost was unless you tell. Have fun with your new purchase!!!!
> The surprise baby sweater? I missed something!!! Is it a one piece top down FREE pattern someplace? I have yet another leaf yolk sweater made( total 4 in a month + 2 bonnets) trying to get the size just right to go with the white dress I posted a few weeks ago. I do like the Stocking Stitch with the sweater best, thanks to the person that posted that change to the pattern!!!


Sorry, but it is not a freebie.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I am like you knit for the babies at our local hospital and I use whatever i can get. Well, a local yarn shop has the local spun yarn and I bought a skein of blue and gold which is West Virginia University's colors and I made a scarf for our daughter--I could not wait to get it done. It is beautiful. I just loved working w/that yarn. So nice. Better than the cheaper yarn that i work w/all the time. ann


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

Good for you! - We all deserve to be spoiled once in a while. 
"Super Saver" yarn will never be the same. LOL

Joanie


----------



## linda allison (May 4, 2011)

Oh, 
Don't refrain! How often do you find something that makes you Want to touch it? Naked is great! I have a really good friend who spins yarn (she is in another state now, or I'd be at her house learning to spin). Once many years ago, she told me a spinners tale. "If at midnight, you sit down naked to spin and spin the yarn counter clock wise (I think that is backward) the resulting yarn is "magic". Ha! At the time I didn't knit or crochet, but the yarn she made was so beautiful I bought a skein anyway!
The point is, you are not alone, and I love your description of the yarn you got to choose from. Maybe you could knit naked instead? Grin.

Linda :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## linda allison (May 4, 2011)

oh and don't fret too much over the cost, once in a while everyone should be allowed to splurge on something really wonderful. My mom haunts thrift shops and brings me yarn. It's great, but once in a while I get something that speaks to me, and is not on sale. Enjoy the yarn!

:mrgreen:


----------



## mahdiah (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you tell me what the ASJ is :?:


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Sometimes you have no choice, the yarn picks you.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I am also a thrift shop yarn buyer and on a fixed income and because that's the way I buy most of my yarn I don't feel guilty when I buy that exceptional yarn or do a work shop. I'm just getting ready to start the adult surprise jacket, I like the style of that jacket so much I wanted one for me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I say enjoy!


----------



## snnemie (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, I also live near Madison, (Middleton) and am a member of a small knitting group. One of the ladies, at the last meeting I attended, was making that baby surprise sweater. It looked really cute. Our group has decided to have a KAL; knitting some mittens with 2 colors. Unfortunately I could not make the last meeting to see how everyone was progressing, but I have one mitten nearly done. Where do you buy your yarns? Do you belong to the Knitters' Guild? It is nice to see that knitting is making a real 'come back'. Enjoy. Sandy


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

RebeccaKay said:


> Well ladies you all have done it agian, every morning I check out KP and almost every morning I start the day with a smile and some really fun thoughts. Once again you all have gone beyond my expectations. However I am really stuck on simply soft by Caron I guess one of these days I will have to bite the bullet and by a more expensive yarn just so I can experiance what you all are talking about. Thank you all again for starting my day on such a positive note!


Your avatar is soooo appropriate. Is it a painting? A photo? 
Something very personal? Joan 8060


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

What a wonderful message! I know Studio S and are they not wonderful? I suppose you also have been a Needles and Pins across the street...we do have the best yarn shops in the country, I beleive. Congratulations -- enjoy that $24 skein!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

bonster said:


> OK - What am I doing wrong with Ravelry! I am trying to get the Baby Surpise Jacket and I went ot Ravelry. I found the BSJ and when I click on "written pattern" I get bumped to a list of written patterns. I click on the BSJ picture and I just get into a "loop". I feel like it's "Groundhog Day" (movie). How do I get the pattern? For some reason I always have trouble with Ravelry. I can seem to navigate my way through other ssites but not Ravelry! Must be doing something wrong. Thanks for your help you smart people!


I went on Ravelry found the BSJ by putting into search, took me right to it and checked to the left for Free clicked that and am not printing out pattern. Not hard at all. go try again. Some of those y ou have to pay for. So if you want free you have to click in box to left.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> RebeccaKay said:
> 
> 
> > Well ladies you all have done it agian, every morning I check out KP and almost every morning I start the day with a smile and some really fun thoughts. Once again you all have gone beyond my expectations. However I am really stuck on simply soft by Caron I guess one of these days I will have to bite the bullet and by a more expensive yarn just so I can experiance what you all are talking about. Thank you all again for starting my day on such a positive note!
> ...


Hi Joan 8060, I will tell my husband you like it. The name of the painting is Maddy and her friend. Madison is our grand-daughter and my husband painted it. he is a very accomplished painter. Thank you.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I think we need to meet. I live just 20 minutes from Lake Geneva. I've only knit 2 scarfs, a dish cloth baby blanket and now do "Aunt Maggie's Slippers". My teacher moved to Alabama....so if it weren't for KP...I'd be lost. I've also started doing some jewelry...just for me and family. I am intrigued by this Surprise Sweater. Do I dare say it is a beginner level????


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> Can't get the image of someone rolling around naked in wool out of my head. I'll never look at wool the same ever again! Just need enough to do it for myself (and I'm not exactly small!) Do you think my husband would like to do it too?


Invite the husband to roll around naked in your stash with you and you'll probably never have complaints about it again!


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

my husband thinks i'm crazy when i say this yarn talks to me, tells me what it wants to be. he just rolls his eyes. told him when we go rifle shopping dont the rifles speak to him. he just gives me that look. want a bumper sticker that says "you can never have enough ammo or yarn!"


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

bonster said:


> OK - What am I doing wrong with Ravelry! I am trying to get the Baby Surpise Jacket and I went ot Ravelry. I found the BSJ and when I click on "written pattern" I get bumped to a list of written patterns. I click on the BSJ picture and I just get into a "loop". I feel like it's "Groundhog Day" (movie). How do I get the pattern? For some reason I always have trouble with Ravelry. I can seem to navigate my way through other ssites but not Ravelry! Must be doing something wrong. Thanks for your help you smart people!


"written pattern" is just a keyword, so when you click on it, you will be given a list of other patterns that use that keyword.

The BSJ/CSJ/ASJ pattern is only available from schoolhousepress.com - Price $10 + postage
but there are many similar patterns available on Ravelry (but not as good as EZ's) Just enter BSJ in the search box.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

bonster said:


> OK - What am I doing wrong with Ravelry! I am trying to get the Baby Surpise Jacket and I went ot Ravelry. I found the BSJ and when I click on "written pattern" I get bumped to a list of written patterns. I click on the BSJ picture and I just get into a "loop". I feel like it's "Groundhog Day" (movie). How do I get the pattern? For some reason I always have trouble with Ravelry. I can seem to navigate my way through other ssites but not Ravelry! Must be doing something wrong. Thanks for your help you smart people!


Just see the link in a post on page 1 of this topic...


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

The books are available at the library too so if you can't spend the money on the patterns just borrow the books. They are full of great information on all kinds of knitting.


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

You are the only other person I have ever heard say that! I always feel that way when I walk in a yarn shop. My fantasy is to hide in the back and come out after closing and roll around in the yarn. I feel the same way in libraries!


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been what my daughter calls "a lurker", but your message was soooooooo funny that I had to register and comment. I am originally from East Troy, Wisconsin. Sleep with that skein of yarn, and it will tell you what to make of it, and, for heaven's sake......keep it!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh.. this was the first post I read this morning.. what a great way to start my day... Thanks!!!.. so far..(just starting here) my most expensive yarn cost me 7.50 a skein and I kicked myself for not buying more than one skein.. its beautiful and I can see where 24.00 a skein would get my blood rushing.. it would have to be really wonderful..LOL I am sure a skein of yarn like that is in my future too... enjoy and please share the finished project with us...


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Way to go Glassgoddess, proud of you!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Lyne said:


> Enjoy knitting the BSB. I am almost through knitting my first ASJ, using my own homespun wool, dyed in various shades of blue, with a red dash. The yarn is fine, about 19 wpi, so it seems as if I have been knitting for ages, actually nearly four weeks. It is hard to make sense of the garment until you have knitted quite a few inches and then you can get your head around it and determine what goes where.
> I have knitted a circular shawl for a baby, 65 inch diam, (I nearly said 'a circular baby shawl', but then I cannot visualise a circular baby, a cot blanket, 45 inch sq, a triangle shawl 60 inches across 50 inches down, and 7 enterlac head bands and a vest for a teenage boy, allfor charity this year, and it is still August. The ASJ is for me.


What the heck is a "BSJ" and an "ASJ"? Why should I have to figure it out? I'll just go read the next entry on KP! :thumbdown:


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

mahdiah said:


> Can you tell me what the ASJ is :?:


Adult Surprise Jacket. The adult version of Elizabeth Zimmermann's Baby Surprise Jacket.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Lyne said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy knitting the BSB. I am almost through knitting my first ASJ, using my own homespun wool, dyed in various shades of blue, with a red dash. The yarn is fine, about 19 wpi, so it seems as if I have been knitting for ages, actually nearly four weeks. It is hard to make sense of the garment until you have knitted quite a few inches and then you can get your head around it and determine what goes where.
> ...


Elizabeth Zimmermann's Baby Surprise Jacket and Adult Surprise Jacket.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

glassgoddess said:


> I am the queen of thrift shops, as I have a very limited income, but this weekend I did something totally out of character. I believe I was possessed by the ghost of Elizabeth Zimmermann.
> 
> My knitting has been mostly charity knitting for Pine Ridge Reservation, and I get the yarn for my hats mostly at thrift shops or on sale. I am a jewelry artist, and this weekend I did a show in Lake Geneva. What's across from me, but a woman spinning, and next to her, a booth from a wonderful yarn shop, Studio S in Delavan, Wisconsin. I mean, yarn so gorgeous you want to just rip off your clothes and roll around in it naked!
> 
> After seeing and hearing about the surprise baby sweater here, I asked the shop owner about it. The lady spinning next to her heard me and said "you're standing right under one, and I knitted it" I was enchanted by this little treasure, and both women assured me it wasn't hard and I could have all the help I needed. Soooo, there I was, all revved up, amid all this yarn. My sisters kids have finally started popping out babies, one is two, another coming in October and another in December. I love the folk art style you can get with this sweater, and that it can be great for a boy or a girl. The one I saw was in variations of light to dark denim blues with a shot of earth tones. When she said, any one skein from this basket of yarn will make this sweater, I pawed through, trying to decide from all the great colors. The skein I picked? $24.00! Now I wouldn't make a special gift from cheap scratchy yarn, but $24.00? Not at all like my cheapskate self. By the way, I love the yarn, but have refrained from rubbing it against my naked body.


Hope you had a wonderful time at Studio S. Also hope you got over to Needles' n Pins Yarn Shoppe. Doreen Marquaart , and help are so nice. Also Doreen has five books out. Plus patterns in several magazines. The one I like is Knitting from the top down. Also hope you can attend the Wis. sheep and wool festival in Sept. It is wonderful. Will list it in other section. We are very lucky to have School house press here in Wis. and E.Zimmerman's daughter in charge of it. Hope your sweater turns out. Have the pattern too. :thumbup:


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

i hadnt asked about the abbrevations yet. was going to so thank you to the one who asked. its kind of like the lingo the kids use on cell phones and facebook.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great. Do calm down. You will calm once you realize what great yarn you bought. Wish I would have been there.


----------



## Miki1955 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you for the terrific new link. I love working with good yarn. I keep to the simplest patterns, but a good yarn makes the bells and whistles irrelevant, IMO.

Is there a group you work through, to send knitted items to Pine Ridge?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks. I thought I was doing something wrong. I just assumed the little boxes at the bottom of the picture was to get to whatever it said, so I expected to get the written pattern for that when I clicked on it. Live and learn. Thanks for the info.


Knitnstitchsue said:


> bonster said:
> 
> 
> > OK - What am I doing wrong with Ravelry! I am trying to get the Baby Surpise Jacket and I went ot Ravelry. I found the BSJ and when I click on "written pattern" I get bumped to a list of written patterns. I click on the BSJ picture and I just get into a "loop". I feel like it's "Groundhog Day" (movie). How do I get the pattern? For some reason I always have trouble with Ravelry. I can seem to navigate my way through other ssites but not Ravelry! Must be doing something wrong. Thanks for your help you smart people!
> ...


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Roll in it to your hearts content! It is so freeing to be other than oneself if even for just a moment!


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Good for you, enjoy!!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

glassgoddess said:


> I am the queen of thrift shops, as I have a very limited income, but this weekend I did something totally out of character. I believe I was possessed by the ghost of Elizabeth Zimmermann.
> 
> My knitting has been mostly charity knitting for Pine Ridge Reservation, and I get the yarn for my hats mostly at thrift shops or on sale. I am a jewelry artist, and this weekend I did a show in Lake Geneva. What's across from me, but a woman spinning, and next to her, a booth from a wonderful yarn shop, Studio S in Delavan, Wisconsin. I mean, yarn so gorgeous you want to just rip off your clothes and roll around in it naked!
> 
> After seeing and hearing about the surprise baby sweater here, I asked the shop owner about it. The lady spinning next to her heard me and said "you're standing right under one, and I knitted it" I was enchanted by this little treasure, and both women assured me it wasn't hard and I could have all the help I needed. Soooo, there I was, all revved up, amid all this yarn. My sisters kids have finally started popping out babies, one is two, another coming in October and another in December. I love the folk art style you can get with this sweater, and that it can be great for a boy or a girl. The one I saw was in variations of light to dark denim blues with a shot of earth tones. When she said, any one skein from this basket of yarn will make this sweater, I pawed through, trying to decide from all the great colors. The skein I picked? $24.00! Now I wouldn't make a special gift from cheap scratchy yarn, but $24.00? Not at all like my cheapskate self. By the way, I love the yarn, but have refrained from rubbing it against my naked body.


ROFL! Why refrain? Do it in the privacy of your home. lol


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

MY OH MY!! I wish I had been with you. The two of us could have gotten arrested together! )


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Sounds like a wonderful weekend...the cost of the yarn is a bit much but what the heck ya only live once. As for enjoying the yarn oh go ahead and enjoy it fully. We won't tell.


I agree!! Enjoy while you have the opportunity. Something like this only comes once in a lifetime. Waiting.........


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

sometimes you have to treat yourself. Sounds like you are like me you really are treating someone else that makes you a loving, giving soul. Your new babies will love the sweater so just go guilt free, I love the rolling naked in the yarn part!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

RebeccaKay said:


> joanh8060 said:
> 
> 
> > RebeccaKay said:
> ...


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh the fun, oh the guilt,,,,since finding a great new LYS I have been indulging in the great new stuff as well. I am sort of justifying it by making smaller gifts. For example instead of buying $25 worth of less expensive yarn for say a sweater, I buy one skein of $25 yarn and make a scarf or hat or fingerless gloves, or if you buy the lace weight there are several small shawls you can make from a 100gr skein of lovely natural fiber lace weight yarn. For bigger items I still try very hard to be economical. Unfortunately I can't really trust myself so I am staying away from said shop until I use up the ten or so balls I have made lol.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd love to see it full size and up slose. It was obviously done with love for both creatures. My congratulations. Madison is a great name for a little girl and for the grown woman she will become. Did you know what a sweep of instant love a grandchild was going to bring? It hit me purely by surprise. He's 26 or so now and we still have a very special bond. Been joined by 6 others since. am I blessed?
Joan 8060


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> I'd love to see it full size and up slose. It was obviously done with love for both creatures. My congratulations. Madison is a great name for a little girl and for the grown woman she will become. Did you know what a sweep of instant love a grandchild was going to bring? It hit me purely by surprise. He's 26 or so now and we still have a very special bond. Been joined by 6 others since. am I blessed?
> Joan 8060


We have 11, but 5 are in SC and we see them very little, however there are three that we see quite regularly and Maddison Grace is one of the three. I jokingly tell her grandfather (my husband) that she is mine... all the boys are really boys, they only want Mamaw when hurt or want a story read, or to bake cookies!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> Can't get the image of someone rolling around naked in wool out of my head. I'll never look at wool the same ever again! Just need enough to do it for myself (and I'm not exactly small!) Do you think my husband would like to do it too?


I SAY GO FOR IT, GIRLFRIEND!  AN' NO PEEKIN'


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I want you to know you made my day. I was laughing walking
into pine haven house this morning. I volunteer to assist with
craft sessions. I could not stop laughing and ended up sharing your story with about 40 women. We get together to knit and
crochet for charity. They all processed to share their stories
of knitting,crochet,special yarns and creations made and shared.
I guess this is a thank you from all of us.


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the warm responses. Life is so full of serious stuff, so I'm delighted to give some of you a chuckle. I really felt no guilt when I bought this yarn, but it did make me laugh at my impulsiveness. I knew I wanted to make the Surprise Baby Sweater when i bought it. 

My dear niece was told she may never have children. After an unpleasant first marriage, she was blessed with a baby, Ava, who will come on October 7, and, what seems to be a wonderful man who loves children. It's a miracle of happiness! My niece is also a talented artist who has created with her hands since she was a young girl. She often created something special in art class and gifted to me, even a beaded chair! She will be a most appreciative custodian of whatever I give her.

The softness of this yarn could only be compared to a baby's butt, or bum for our UK friends. That's what sold me. I did drive to the shop yesterday, in the middle of cornfields in the country. There are actually 2 shops within 1/4 mile of each other. The newest one has been there for about 16 years. This is a wonderful testament to the loyalty and interest in knitters, when you consider the remote location, competition nearby, and what the economy has done in the last several years. In both stores, they are packed to the ceiling with merchandise. It's like a sensory overload. Similar yarns and brands but almost no duplication. Heaven!

If you're considering the pattern, do a search for surprise baby jacket for the You Tubes. They are fun to watch to see how this misshapen piece of knitting folds miraculously into a cute jacket. A yarn shop in Michigan has posted a series of 6 You Tubes (about 6 min. long each) that shows the entire process from sizing to finish. They are excellent and really help you feel confident that you can do this. You'll also see how yarn choices give this pattern a totally different character. I like the folk art look you get with the striping yarns. The gal at Studio S who knit the one I saw used a 5.25 ounce skein and she showed me what was left. It was about 1/2 used, so I can probably make something else. She knits tight so she used a size 6 needle instead of a 3.

As for the cost of the pattern, I got a pack of patterns through the shop, but they are from Schoolhouse Press, and I have several pages, with color pictures, showing how to do this sweater in baby, childrens, and adult sizes. It's printed on heavy, glossy paper and is really more like a pattern booklet. Over two dozen color photos, with many showing the sweater in different stages. The free patterns on Ravelry are similar, but don't look quite the same to me. I wanted the size choices since I thought it would be fun to make similar sweaters for the cousins who are on the way this Fall and Winter.

Thanks for all the laughs, and remember, the 3 things that will survive the apocalypse, are cockroaches, twinkies, and Red Heart Super Saver!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

good for you awee splash out sometimes is good for the soul


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

Mikki,

Just go to the Friends of Pine Ridge site. Chris runs it and she can tell you where things can go so the neediest receive your donations.


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

Mikki,

Just go to the Friends of Pine Ridge site. Chris runs it and she can tell you where things can go so the neediest receive your donations.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I just came from Tuesday Morning. It's rare but they have yarn this shipment and it's beautiful stuff,,
Trendsetter
Universal
Araucania

Prices aren't bad either. Isn't it wonderful to find beautiful yarn at good prices! I kind of went crazy also!


----------



## Ve'el (Jun 12, 2011)

I feel your pain, but be aware that knitting with the good yarn may spoil you. I have resisted the good stuff for years but broke down this summer and got 1 skein of good yarn when I was in Taos NM this summer. Now I'm not quite as happy working with my old cheap stuff. 

I loved your post and hope you post again.

Ve'el


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Enjoy working with that special yarn.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

That was a visual I don't think any of us really need...but in the privacy of your home go for it. Don't let anything stop you, we aren't peeking trust us!!! lol


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

know how you feel about the yarn. had a birthday this weekend and my daughters took me to the Japanese restaurant and then on to the local yarn shop for yarn-bamboo and corn and alpaca that I've been wanting to try. so much yarn and so little time and/or money


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

We have a lot of farmers markets around here and they let artisans bring their work. Many of them have women selling roving they've dyed and yarn they've spun. One spinner was plying yarn with 8 different fibers in it. Now that I've broken the barrier, I have another way to enjoy better yarn. It's great to support the local growers and producers!


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

No talking you down! Talking you up is what is needed! Wow! That is a lot for a skein of yarn but it is going to be worth every penny when you get the sweater done and it is worn by a loved one! Good for you!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Since you love thrift shop shopping......consider buying a beautiful sweater made of cashmere perhaps........and unravel it!!!! 

It takes a bit of time, but can be oh, so, worth it. 
Hugs, Eliz


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

$25 a skine well can't do that any more, but knit a sweater apx 30 y ago and it cost over a$100. to make, still have it somewhere, just enjoy and make somthing 4 yourself, mabe a hat, then enjoy that 4 ever


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

lol we are proud of you and the baby thanks you for not rolling in it naked! I never understood paying big bucks for yarn, until I realized if I'm putting so much work in it, I want the good stuff.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

It is good to treat yourself occassionally. I will save for special yarn shopping on Vacation in special yarn shops and when I find yarns from Knit Picks. I think we owe it to ourselves.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

Just enjoy the feel while you're knitting, you're worth it!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

you are just tooooo cute. You will love the pattern EZ's surprise sweater, I've made several and tryed the adult version, but lol I lost steam.


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

Keep your window shades down!!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

oh, hadn't thought of that....thanks for the tip....I will remember to check out the jumper and cardigans section and not just the pitiful wool selection.
:thumbup: :thumbup:



ParkerEliz said:


> Since you love thrift shop shopping......consider buying a beautiful sweater made of cashmere perhaps........and unravel it!!!!
> 
> It takes a bit of time, but can be oh, so, worth it.
> Hugs, Eliz


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

glassgoddess said:


> I am the queen of thrift shops, as I have a very limited income, but this weekend I did something totally out of character. I believe I was possessed by the ghost of Elizabeth Zimmermann.
> 
> My knitting has been mostly charity knitting for Pine Ridge Reservation, and I get the yarn for my hats mostly at thrift shops or on sale. I am a jewelry artist, and this weekend I did a show in Lake Geneva. What's across from me, but a woman spinning, and next to her, a booth from a wonderful yarn shop, Studio S in Delavan, Wisconsin. I mean, yarn so gorgeous you want to just rip off your clothes and roll around in it naked!
> 
> After seeing and hearing about the surprise baby sweater here, I asked the shop owner about it. The lady spinning next to her heard me and said "you're standing right under one, and I knitted it" I was enchanted by this little treasure, and both women assured me it wasn't hard and I could have all the help I needed. Soooo, there I was, all revved up, amid all this yarn. My sisters kids have finally started popping out babies, one is two, another coming in October and another in December. I love the folk art style you can get with this sweater, and that it can be great for a boy or a girl. The one I saw was in variations of light to dark denim blues with a shot of earth tones. When she said, any one skein from this basket of yarn will make this sweater, I pawed through, trying to decide from all the great colors. The skein I picked? $24.00! Now I wouldn't make a special gift from cheap scratchy yarn, but $24.00? Not at all like my cheapskate self. By the way, I love the yarn, but have refrained from rubbing it against my naked body.


Enjoy the precious yarn. You deserve to buy quality yarns once in a while. Believe me ... it makes a big difference.

I love quality yarns. I'm a yarn snob on a beer budget. I'd rather buy quality yarns than eat. I don't go to the movies, buy new shoes or clothing(what I have serves me well enough)I don't eat out.. etc. By doing this I can justify spending $24 or more a skein.

YOU especially deserve quality yarns, because you're a Pine Ridge School angel. Thank you for knitting for the good folks at Pine Ridge.


----------



## Corrine Andrews (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello Glassgoddess - I know the feeling but we all get sucked in at times! Just enjoy the luxury of the yarn and forgive yourself. Best wishes.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

so not you have me getting itchy to do this for a future great- grandchild. How long does it take and how much yarn and what weight yarn? You know the drill


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing you joyful purchase with us. I wouldn't tell a soul. 
I am also thrifty, but fell captive to two skeins of alpaca in April: $16 each.
Enjoy! We don't do it often. pj stitches!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

check out some of your local flea markets. I found some alpaca this weekend at a flea market for $6 per skein


----------



## koalatytyme (Jul 3, 2011)

Is that near Millie's Pancake House or right in Delavan? We live in Racine and used to take motorcycle rides to Mille's for breakfast rides? Always a long wait with Illinois people spending weekends there in the area. I haven't been in those shops by Millie's in a long time. Now you've got my mind wanting to check out those shops again!
Koalatytyme


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

dawn4knit said:


> Since I have discovered really quality yarns and have had the feel of them fly thru my needles, (especially alpaca)I can't seem to go back to being practical. Knitting has become a very expensive hobby but my friends have some priceless hand knitted items. (I only give to those how admire my work as I don't want my efforts to go to anyone who doesn't appreciate them)


OOOO Alpaca, my favorite too, I just bought 20 skeins,


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

dawn4knit said:


> Since I have discovered really quality yarns and have had the feel of them fly thru my needles, (especially alpaca)I can't seem to go back to being practical. Knitting has become a very expensive hobby but my friends have some priceless hand knitted items. (I only give to those how admire my work as I don't want my efforts to go to anyone who doesn't appreciate them)


I too love quality yarn and not cheap. But only buy when I have the money to do it. I love Encore yarn by Plymouth yarns which is 6.25/skein. Reasonable for my standard of yarn....I made a sweater for my friend with it. Here is a picture of him in it. So, don't be so hard on yourself. Enjoy quality and feel of it. Hugs!

Arleney1008


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

Andrea, here is the info I can give you on the surprise baby jacket. The needle size is smaller, size 3 to 5, depending on your gauge. The gal at Studio S said she used a 6 because she knits tight. I'd say the sweater she did was a 3 to 6 month size. I got the same yarn she used in a different colorway. It's 5.25 oz/150g, 426 yds. It's Indulgence 6 ply and I'd say it's a fingering or sock weight. 

Now, the pattern calls for "jumper weight wool", 400 -500 yds. When I visited the shop, she showed me what she had left from the skein after making the sweater, I'd say she only used about half of the skein, so maybe 200 - 300 yds. 

The pattern I got from schoolhouse press shows an optional collar or hood. I opted for the pack with the adult and child size, too. The child's is for a 30" chest. You get encouragement to play with the sizing by using a heavier weight yarn and a larger needle size. Hope I explained enough, but if not, get back to me, Ok? 

I can't tell you how long it takes, because I'm finishing the 5 hour or 7 hour or ? baby sweater first. This will be an adventure for me and I will keep the group posted.


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

When I read "I mean, yarn so gorgeous you want to just rip off your clothes and roll around in it naked!"
I laughed and laughed...I've seen yarn that has made me want to do that same thing...hahahahaha Sometimes you see yarn that expensive and just gotta have it...
I have 5 skeins of yarn that cost me $20 each hank and I sit and look and feel it when I feel down hahaha...can't decide what to make with it..hahaha


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

Koalatytyme, Millie's is on "O". These shops are at 89 and "A", between Delavan and Whitewater. Mapquest for Needles N Pins or Studio S. which is right behind the Duck Inn. A little distance from Racine, but good weather for riding in here!


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

Koalatytyme, Millie's is on "O". These shops are at 89 and "A", between Delavan and Whitewater. Mapquest for Needles N Pins or Studio S. which is right behind the Duck Inn. A little distance from Racine, but good weather for riding in here!


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I made one in shades of purple for my daughter, then handed it down to grand daughters. I believe it was a heavy worsted; I added pewter buttons from Jo-Anne;s fabrics. I lived on a farm, and it was 75 miles round trip to get those buttons ! Please consider adding an additional color on this sweater, as the design really shows up then. I still have some worsted I could send you. It is from the mills in Harmony, Maine called Bartlett, and is an outside weight. What color are you using? I have, also, a breakdown of the sweater simplified by Jamie Harmon, who spins lovely merino/angora. This really helped. Let me know. [email protected]
Forest


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I will share my guilty secret so you don't feel bad... i used to have trouble cutting into fabric that i loved....i mean LOVED... not just every piece i bought because it was the right color or print or texture... I mean i LIKE most fabric, but I am talking about the type of fabric-love similar to you rolling around in your skein of beauty... I got tired of having these beautiful fabrics, sometimes many yards, that wouldn't ever be used.... so now, i buy what i need for a project or for my stash and then i have the salesperson cut one yard for me... it's just to look at and touch and pull out and unfold any time i want... I probably only have about 2 dozen in this category, but each one is a treasure that belongs to me just for the fun of owning i...


----------



## cmneice (Sep 26, 2011)

very nice sweater and earlier someone questioned style of gloves that sure look like the ones on the same page. that site gets saved for future uses. thanks


----------

